# Wolverine



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Are there wolverine in the lower 48?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

yes.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> yes.


+1


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > yes.
> ...


Have you seen them Gary or do you just know of them? I've just heard of them from some some folks I'd tend to believe and have read of them all along the northern border of the US and have heard some "stories" from sales reps who handle the Wisconsin/Michigan areas. Didn't they find them in Wyoming recently too? For some reason I thought I remembered reading about that as well.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen them in central Idaho wilderness in the 80s.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I've seen them in central Idaho wilderness in the 80s.


Wow... guess I'll have to add you to my list. Thats very cool. :shock: What would you think if somebody claimed they were in the Uintas?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A very good friend who spends considerable time (30-45 days/year for the last 30 years) packed deep into the Uintas claims to have seen them. I have no reason to doubt him.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The reason I ask is the email I received with a story and pictures of a wolverine caught by a trapper near Driggs, Idaho. It was tranquilized by the DWR. They put a radio on it and released it in the Teton Basin. (That's the story).


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

I was told by an Old Timer that he saw one in the High Uintah Mtns many years ago. I have heard some other stories about people seeing them elsewhere, but I tend to believe to old timer more.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I see a whole bunch of them every time I go to Orem. They usually hang out around 1300 South and I-15.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I bet Napoleon could point you in the right direction!



Hound Inc. said:


> I was told by an Old Timer that he saw one in the High Uintah Mtns many years ago. I have heard some other stories about people seeing them elsewhere, but I tend to believe to old timer more.





GaryFish said:


> A very good friend who spends considerable time (30-45 days/year for the last 30 years) packed deep into the Uintas claims to have seen them. I have no reason to doubt him.


I have heard this too.

Would that be a problem?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I've seen them in central Idaho wilderness in the 80s.


+1 I have still photos of one from 1989 near Challis. Not sure if i have them or my mom. I will try and get them and scan a couple.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen them in central Idaho wilderness in the 80s.
> ...


Challis is where I grew up. My Dad worked on the Challis National Forest. Between the summer fishing, wood gathering, and fall hunting, I spent 80-90 days a year in the mountains in that area.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I have seen one wolverine in my lifetime. I actually smelled it before I saw it. I was bow hunting with my cousin and we both looked at each other and wondered if anyone would believe us, most people don't. I know a guy who treed a female lynx down by Beaver a couple of years ago that had a GPS collar on her showing she was first captured in Canada, so I have no problem believing a wolverine can roam to central Utah.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

About twenty years ago, my dad took me on the road that cuts back from East Canyon Res to Jeremy Ranch in Park City. While driving along he suddenly slammed on the brakes and jumped out of his truck with his binoculars. He explained that he saw something unusual in a meadow a few hundred yards off. We sat and watched a wolverine running through the meadow and if memory serves me correct (I was about 5 years old at the time) it seems like it was pouncing on something. 
After watching it for some time we left and my dad called the fish and game office to report what he had seen. He led an officer back to the area where we saw the wolverine and he took plaster casts and photographs of the paw prints and told my dad that this was the first wolverine he has seen sign of in a very long time.
Thats about all I remember


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Wolverines have a huge territory, males covering over a thousand square miles. Since north east Utah was part of thier traditional range, I have no problem believing they still might be roaming the hills here..


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Wolverine was killed out side of Fossil Butte, WY. in 2004 by a car.
Verified by the Wy Fish and Game- - you can look it up thru google- that's only 30 minutes from the Utah border. Saw one in the 60's in Upper Michigan as a youth.

In 2004, call to Game and Fish wardens led to the discovery of a dead wolverine on State Highway 30 near Kemmerer. The animal was eventually mounted by a taxidermist and is now used for educational purposes at the Green River regional office.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This was on the DWR website,
shows where they are generally found if you click the "View Utah Distribution Map" link

http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/Search ... m=gulogulo


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Researchers know that wolverines are present in the Rockies of Montana, Idaho, and Wyoming. They also have them in the Cascade Range in Washington and Oregon. There have even been recent sightings in the Sierra Nevadas near Tahoe in California. I think it is not far fetched to see a wolverine in Utah or Colorado. I even found an article where a wolverine was spotted in Michigan for the first time in 200 years. The thing is they are so elusive and solitary that researchers in areas that are known to have wolverines really have no idea how large the population really is.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I dont believe the map on that link is showing where they are found. It just shows where the quality wolverine habitat is in Utah. That large area running north and south in central Utah is my backyard and stomping grounds. I would not guess there are many or maybe any wolverines in that area due to the human access. Skyline Drive runs right down the middle of that area.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

I know that there are wolverines in Utah, well at least one. In '04 on the archery hunt, I had one walk within about 25 yards of me near Moffit. It was absolutely the craziest thing I have ever seen. I was making my way through the trees when I decided to take a breather. All of a sudden every squirrel, bird, chipmunk, and what ever else was around starting making all kinds of racket, basically ratting him out. At first, I thought it was a badger. He was in some deep brush so I really couldn't tell how big/tall it was, but when it stepped out, there was no doubt what it was. The thing I remember the most was the way it walked. It had a weird waddle, not as dramatic as an alligator, but kind of similar in the way it swung its legs. Anyway, this was all within about 400-500 yards from where we were camped.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Pics people! Pics!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I saw one when I was a kid out on Diamond Mountain while deer hunting. He was making his way through a scree slope hunting marmots. I thought it was a small bear at first, but then when he came out into the open and stood on a rock looking me over I could see his bushy tail. He was a big one too, probably about 65-75 pounds. Cool creatures. (sorry Zimm, no pics) I raised my gun to shoot it and then though better of it. I didn't know if they were protected or what. Looking back I'm glad I didn't. A wolf wouldn't have been so lucky. :twisted:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw a family of them in Colorado about 30 years ago.


----------

